# Shredding pee pads!



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

HELP!

The doggies have decided that it's a good idea to shred wee pads while we are out during the day. I know that Stella is the instigator, but Roscoe is not innocent in the matter bc I find shreds in his beard, too.

I have no idea what to do about this. We've tried spraying bitter apple on the pads to no avail. The pad is in a purina second nature litter pan, it's not like it's just sitting out on the floor...

I really need to get them to stop bc I'm afraid of them eating the stuff and we are sick of having to clean up puffs of wee pad!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Galen did that for a while but stopped when I started using the Pee-Pee Pads by Pet Select. No idea why other than these are quilted, more like pressed foam than cotton fill.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's why I like litter!:laugh:

However, I THINK I've read about other people getting some sort of frame for the pee pads that keeps the dog from getting to the pad. Hopefully someone will chime in!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I buy the top paw brand pee pads from pet smart and also the pee pad holder they sell there. It works beautifully and I have not had any problems at all!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Natalie, that's why I love the ugodog...they can't get to the pee pad.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I second the Ugodog or the Purmi potty. I also like that you can use paper under the grates vs. pee pads.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Add my vote to Kim's and Beth's for the Ugodog. We tried the pee pee pads (don't recall brand) when we got Augie; however, he was ripping them and I was concerned he would eat them. Even though we then tried them in a holder, he would work on them until he got them ripped out of that too. We used newspaper in the Ugodog. He hasn't used it in months, though I have left it out for 'just in case'; he now holds it until he can go outside.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Sydney decided early on that pee pads and papers were fun to chew on while I was out, so I bought a plastic holder and that put a stop to it with her. However, I don't think that would work in conjunction with the litter box unless it is a big enough box that the pad fits flat across it.

I have heard from others that have very persistent chewers that the Ugodog has worked very well for them. Luckily Sydney doesn't need a pad at all anymore while I am at work, but the holder has come in handy in terms of keeping it from blowing off the balcony! (I find it also helps distinguish the edges - before we had the holder she often would have her front half on the pad and pee off the back... silly puppy!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

They refuse to use the Ugodog...holder won't work because they go in the litter boxes...

I guess I'm looking for more of a training approach rather than changing their potty system.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Trouble is, it's really hard to train something that's happening when you're not there. My guess is that your baby girl is getting bored and looking for something to do, and her big brother is joining in on the fun.<g>


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

You can always invest in washable pads. Clover uses pooch pads in a litter box when he has to, although I have heard that PishPads (google them) work better and can be cut to size. Since they're cloth, not much shredding involved there. Or at least, less instant gratification!

With Pooch Pads I found I had to wash them two or three times before the began to absorb well, and they do absorb a little bit more slowly than disposable pads. I've had several dogs used to disposable pads who didn't bat an eye when replaced with washable pads, so it might be an easy transition. Or I might let them pee on the disposable ones, and then let some of it run off onto the washable ones so they will smell right.

Good luck!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

My Kashi loves the ugodog and my Miya will not use it at all. He can pee inside or out. She has to go outside when she needs to potty.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ ding ding ding!!!
I'm thinking of getting that iPhone app where you use a baby monitor and you talk into the phone...so I can watch them when I'm not home and tell them "NO!" when they go for it!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Usually they will shred the pads before they are used, so what I did was when Brando peed on a pad, I got out another fresh pad and dipped the centre of the pad into the pee of the pad that was just used. When I put out the new pad which was dipped already dipped, Brando left it alone.

He only uses the pads in the winter when there's snow...I'll leave that to you to figure out lol


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^Ooooh no, they shred them even if they've already peed on the pads! Gross!

I think we might have to invest in some of these reusable pads that Narwyn mentioned...


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I had this problem with Gizmo as well. I bought the potty patch and it stopped  Once she was able to get the pee pad out but I think I left a corner sticking up. The only negatives are it gets little grass particles everywhere and has to be cleaned daily but no more shredding and Gizmo took to it right away. Also she seems to not get all messy as much as usual with it. 

She uses that when I am at work and then when I come home I walk her and she seems to realize it's the grass I want her to go on 

She would not use the pee pads for anything but laying on or shredding before. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought the reusable pads, so far, so good! Roscoe won't use them (YET) but Stella growled at them for a few minutes and then piddled, haha! We shall see if they try to shred it next time I leave the house...

If we are only leaving for a few hours, we have just been leaving them in the ex pen without a potty. Of the 7 times we've left them so far, only once accident. It was a Roscoe poo - and I know if HE was the one to go then he had to go REALLY BAD.


----------

